# Commutators??????



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Anybody know where I can get high temp commutators for unlimited arms? Inline stuff. Tyco, tomy, etc. The green ones from the old tycos won't cut it.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nope...doesn't look like anyone knows...bummer.

Bob...zilla


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I can only wonder at what evil you have lurking in your basement MTYODER. :devil: Randy.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Did you try Shawn Molter


----------

